# Lyman Maxi vs. Thompson Center Maxi-Ball



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with both of these?
They sure look like the same thing and Lyman claims that the maxi is made for the TC 1/48 barrel. I'm going to spring for a mold but the TC is almost double the cost and I'm curious if there's any difference.
Lyman says theirs casts a 245gr (.45 cal) and the TC appears to be 240gr but I can't find anything to back that up.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

http://www.lymanproducts.com/lyman/bullet-casting/select-mould-blackpowder.php

http://muzzleloadingandmore.com/products/accessories/molds_round_balls/index.htm

These two sites have your information.


----------

